# THC Vaping Deaths - the tide is turning



## Hooked (6/10/19)

*Michigan finally warns about THC vaping as number of lung illnesses double*
https://m.metrotimes.com/detroit/mi...hc-vaping-as-number-of-lung-illnesses-double/
4 Oct. 2019

"The number of Michigan residents sickened with a severe lung illness primarily tied to cannabis vaping has doubled in the past 10 days, reaching 30 confirmed or probable cases.

The Michigan Department of Health and Human Services issued a health advisory Thursday, warning against using vaping products,* “particularly those containing THC,”* the psychoactive ingredient in marijuana.

*The advisory, posted on the department’s website, marks the first time the state has emphasized the role that THC vapes have played in the outbreak,* which began to take shape in July. Previously, state and federal health officials lumped nicotine and THC vaping together, despite mounting evidence that a vast majority of the cases were linked to tainted, black-market cannabis cartridges.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (6/10/19)

We have to be careful of double standards emphasising THC although it is THC cartridges that have caused all the terrible illnesses. We as a community emphasise vaping isn't the issue (which is 100% true it's dodgy cartridges) but neither is THC because if THC had been extracted within the PG/VG mix we use in e-liquids their would be no issues just a lot of people saying "peace man!"
If we make THC the issue then the eye gets taken off the ball and some similar set-up trying to make a quick buck cause the same issue with dodgy flavoured e-liquid. 
The problem is the main ingredients that the liquid comprises of, THC is not the cause!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## RichJB (6/10/19)

True, @Timwis. I did a bit of research into this, which I outlined in another thread. This is a very murky and complicated business. I really feel for the legit THC manufacturers, their business has been shredded by these counterfeiters and refilling companies. I'm not sure how they will sort this out, to be honest.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Timwis (6/10/19)

RichJB said:


> True, @Timwis. I did a bit of research into this, which I outlined in another thread. This is a very murky and complicated business. I really feel for the legit THC manufacturers, their business has been shredded by these counterfeiters and refilling companies. I'm not sure how they will sort this out, to be honest.



At the end of the day the US administration is to blame for this in cahoots with the FDA for their anti vaping (greased palms) stance lapping up the media war on vaping and not showing any interest of actual evidence which when it comes out of the wash shows vaping is the best chance we have ever had of ending cigarette smoking within a couple of generations while being 95% less harmful. If they had got behind vaping like the UK then regulation could be in place and all those efforts of trying to destroy the vaping industry could of been put into policing the situation around the illegal harmful products. My fear is the rest of the world seem to be following America's stance because it's the easy thing to do!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Room Fogger (6/10/19)

Timwis said:


> At the end of the day the US administration is to blame for this in cahoots with the FDA for their anti vaping (greased palms) stance lapping up the media war on vaping and not showing any interest of actual evidence which when it comes out of the wash shows vaping is the best chance we have ever had of ending cigarette smoking within a couple of generations while being 95% less harmful. If they had got behind vaping like the UK then regulation could be in place and all those efforts of trying to destroy the vaping industry could of been put into policing the situation around the illegal harmful products. My fear is the rest of the world seem to be following America's stance because it's the easy thing to do!



Very true @Timwis , imho it seems that a lot of countries still live by the motto that if the US of A says so it must be true, and these sheeple follow blindly, irrespective of the product or research. I your research is contrary to what the big guns want, you are vilified and sidelined. By clearly stating that UK research is flawed, but producing no scientific proof the bully mentality continuous.

You refine oil products to produce petrol, bad analogy I know, because in its raw form it will cause damage, but the guy doing it is wrong according to them, you remove sugar from something because it’s bad for you, but you ignore the comparatives and facts and obesity abounds because it doesn’t support your agenda, therefore the research is wrong. You remove most or all carcinogens and provide a healthier alternative but you are wrong, because your research is flawed and it’s not mine that proved it.

Nowhere have I seen that it has been stated that vaping is 100% safe, but for any *smoker*, emphasis on this part, any improvement in what you put in your body that keeps you off the unrefined stuff is better imho. Non-smokers should not smoke, and neither should they vape _*unless it is to prevent you from starting. *_I know a 20 year old who works in a family’s business with 4 smokers, he Vapes 0 nic as a way of not going the smoking route, as he was headed there. He still gets in impurities from second hand smoke, but is not then causing additional harm with that habit for himself. 

Nobody wants their research proved wrong, but if so at least proof must be given so that “mistakes” made can be rectified, and reliable data can be obtained. Research should also take place in real environmental parameters, no vaper Vapes at 300 W taking 60 second draws, use the correct methodology. 

I personally think the Government and their henchmen should be sued as these deaths could have been prevented or minimized had they taken appropriate action with info that was available. If brakes fail on the bus, and you are studying it, and the same happens to bus 2 and 3 you stop the busses, and check the brakes on all of them, you don’t include cars trains and planes, unless you prove they use the same brake pads. 

There is a fine line between arrogance and ignorance, in not wanting to look at other info available from elsewhere, and if you don’t have an answer, then ask and look for possible answers elsewhere, as long as it stops the carnage.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

